# Another noob looking for help!



## hguerrero (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey, I've ridden twice a n rented gear and feel pretty comfortable on the blues. I'm looking for a snowboard that would fit me well and I feel comfortable with. I'm around 5'8" and weigh ~160lbs with a 10 U.S. shoe size. Would a 155cm long and 26cm wide board work well for me? What would you recommend. I only want to ride down the hills, not much of a trick fan.. 

Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

26 cm wide is a bit wide for your boot size. Generally that is a wide board or a midwide which you shouldn't need. That size should be fine, you can go up or down a bit. Look for something with a little bit of set back and a bit on the softer side of all mountain because rental decks are usually really soft so that is what you are used too.

flow drifter
nitro team gullwing
k2 raygun

Those are just some ideas.


----------

